# Purchase Peptides T3 & Clen



## ordawg1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Tested *legit and properly dosed *via third party mass spec ~Congrats ~ ordawg1


----------



## s2h (Mar 6, 2014)

PP is. a quality research company....not surprised they tested well...


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 6, 2014)

I had no doubts at all.
They get my business for all my research purposes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice... Not surprised.  PP is the best.  Thanks for testing OD!!


----------



## Lift-on (Mar 7, 2014)

I use them for all my peps.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 7, 2014)

OrDawg is the man!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 7, 2014)

Can't vouche for pp strongly enough!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 12, 2014)

Lets see the mass spec sheet.

Thanks


----------



## august40 (Mar 19, 2014)

Can Anyone Please tell me how much hexarelin and MGF I can take and how often and how long I can take it before desensitization? Any help will be very much APPRECIATED! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------

